# VM MINI VAPORIZER REVIEW



## Bradley_Bee (May 21, 2008)

Hey Folks, Got a VM MINI VAPORIZER the other day,.. made a quick video on its review... would appreciate at watch .. https://youtu.be/2igw3Akxpmk


----------



## pleasantvalley (May 22, 2014)

Looks like a good unit for the price point for a smaller operation. How'd your back fare after doing that all day? I actually don't really mind the weight of the regular VM, and I'd rather lift that than lean forward.
On another note, wow that looks like some tough country for bee forage....


----------



## Bradley_Bee (May 21, 2008)

pleasantvalley said:


> Looks like a good unit for the price point for a smaller operation. How'd your back fare after doing that all day? I actually don't really mind the weight of the regular VM, and I'd rather lift that than lean forward.
> On another note, wow that looks like some tough country for bee forage....



To be honest with you, I haven't used it enough to feel the pain from bending. I'm too busy getting everything ready for almond placement. Soon enough I'll hit them all with a couple treatments, problem is i've got a lot of brood *not a bad problem* but bad for OAV-


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Nice video. One thing I like to do is carry the oxalic in a pouch like this one that holds a plastic jar of acid. 
Bucket Boss 54160 Fastener Pouch with Flap Fit on Amazon.
I hear you on getting ready for almonds . Tough to get it all done between rain storms.


----------



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

Have you heard of any shortages for almond bees this year? Seems more quiet than usual on our end. Looks like it’s gonna be a wet one this year in the amins.


----------



## dtp (Jun 4, 2013)

Having just used the mini on 1000 hives and also owning the larger VM for a few years now, I will say I think I prefer the mini for outyards and the larger one if I vaporize a holding yard. The learning curve is easier on the mini and it seems to be a bit faster to sublimate the OA.


----------



## Bradley_Bee (May 21, 2008)

Truer words have never been spoken Mike...


----------



## aiannar974 (Mar 29, 2017)

Thank you for the video. Does any of the OA that is in liquid for before it vaporizes roll into the fan or out of the nozzle?

Anthony


----------

